# Triplet ladies, where are you?



## lizziedripping

Hey everyone. Was just wondering where all our triplet ladies have gone. I've just had a quick look back and we haven't heard from any of them for a while, or is it just me? :wacko:

Maplezoe, belladonna, toucans, are you all ok? Also, the lady expecting quads - checked for her dedicated thread and it seems to have vanished altogether?!? 

Get in touch ladies, hope all is going well :hugs:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Hmmm well I reported the quad lady because I thought she might be fake. Her story was completely unbelievable. Guess Wobbles must have done her infamous private investigations and confirmed my suspicions.

Also would like to see triplet lady updates!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Kaz, tbh the quad lady's story just seemed to get more and more incredulous as it progressed, and when the scan pic of supposed 4th baby appeared with a 'perfect hand' waving at the screen, it did make me think. 

When she'd had a stitch and seemed to know very little about it and was blaze about the whole weak cervix scenario, that too seemed odd. Still, its so hard to actually believe anyone would go to those lengths, and even thinking it made me feel like a bad person. Anyway, enough said about that - hope the trip ladies were genuine and check in soon xx


----------



## Mea

I was wondering exactly the same thing! I think one of the triplet ladies posted a bump picture not long ago in the thread for bump pics!
That's a shame about the quad lady I can't understand why people do that!!! 
Has there ever been anyone having more than triplets on here??


----------



## lizziedripping

There was a quad lady years ago in Leicester, but she posted twice then vanished without trace. Triplets are relatively rare here, so to have so many in such a short space of time maybe arouses suspicion anyway. It's a shame for the genuine ladies to have their stories undermined in this way :( xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

MapleZoe got banned as her story was very similar to another triplet mum. She just dissapeared of the Teen Pregnancy section one day x


----------



## jogami

I agree! I blatantly told the lady with "sextuplets" on the first tri forum I'll believe it when I see pics! I just don't understand why the need to troll these boards and lie :shrug: have a feeling this will get locked *sorry mods* it just does get very tiresome when we invest time and trust in these ladies. At the end of the day they are only fooling themselves!


----------



## lizziedripping

Well just seen Bella over in the bumps thread, so atleast she's ok - :hi: Bella. Had seen that Maple Zoe seemed to be another fake but seemed so genuine, now only lady left is Toucans, hope she's ok. 

Hope the thread doesn't get locked, was only intended to check that the trip mums are ok, their pregnancy/birth stories are all the more exciting :hugs:


----------



## jogami

Thinking of our trip mums too :thumbup: WTB and Bella and Toucan (sorry if I'm leaving anyone out!) :hugs:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Doing fabulously. At home today and think bedrest is probably only a couple weeks off. The girls are super active and love loud music and food. They get super wriggly about thirty or more minutes after I eat. I just used my belly as a tray for the first time and it really made me laugh. ;)

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/singingDINGUS/Wedding/triplets/49db4366.jpg

New bump pic to be done tomorrow at 22 weeks. That pic is from 21. Craziness!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Sorry to miss you out wTB, there are an astonishingly high number of triplet ladies here at the mo (relatively speaking), so had lost track. Fabulous bump, you're carrying quite high - my bump was so low from as early as 20wks xx


----------



## arj

I reported possibly3 because her story was pretty much the same as maple. She kinda gave it away when she said they heard a 3rd heartbeat at 6 weeks! Then the whole "I can't post pics cos I have a stalker " and natural conception.


----------



## Anikonjo

Just wanted to pop in and say I'm following this thread with great interest. I conceived triplets in May with no fertility treatments or anything. Have had 2 ultrasounds so far at about 7 and 8 weeks at which time they could only find 2 heartbeats. They were so small though it was hard to tell. I'm getting a more in depth scan done Aug. 10 when I'll be about 14 weeks so we'll know the details for sure then. In the meantime, I'll be supporting all you other triplet and twin moms. I look up to you guys so much. :hugs:


----------



## Anikonjo

arj said:


> I reported possibly3 because her story was pretty much the same as maple. She kinda gave it away when she said they heard a 3rd heartbeat at 6 weeks! Then the whole "I can't post pics cos I have a stalker " and natural conception.

I wondered about her too, Arj. The stalker thing made no sense and her story got crazier with every addition! I naturally conceived triplets, but quads is just crazy!


----------



## zephyr

Naww I was looking forward to the update and then noticed her post vanished completely too!
I thought her story was a bit iffy, but then I felt a bit bad for doubting her though when she said she was getting a scan on a Saturday to find out the sex's I thought that was weird.....and the stalker thing too. WTH
I have no idea why people feel they need to make stuff up.....kinda sad really.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

She sounded exactly like the sextuplet person to me. Didn't really pay attention to Maple though.

WTB your bump is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!

Huge congrats Anikonjo :) Keep us updated!


----------



## jogami

WTB omw that bump is looking FABULOUS!!! Really beautiful hunny :flower:

Those girls are growing well and behaving for mommy obviously!

Well done!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Looking great there WTB :thumbup:

Congrats Anikonjo and good luck for your next scan, please keep us updated with how you are getting on :flower:


----------



## Anikonjo

Thanks ladies, I'll keep you posted. Feel free to check out my journal too as I usually go into more detail there. 
All the best!


----------



## BellaDonna818

Hello, ladies! :hi: All is well here. I have my next OB/GYN appointment on Tuesday, and then I go to see Maternal Fetal Medicine the following week for my Level II scan, which they're estimating to be about 3 hours (1 hour per baby). So I should definitely know the genders by the end of that appointment. :winkwink: I'm still thinking 3 girls, but I would definitely prefer to have a mix of genders in there! LOL 

It's a real shame about the quad lady. :nope: Like the rest of you, I had started to doubt her story too, but then felt bad for thinking like that. But when she stopped posting all together I just assumed the whole thing was fake. I actually think it's kind of sad that someone would make up such a crazy story like that. I would assume that you're own life must be so lacking that inventing a story is the only thing that gives you fullfilment. IDK, I tend to empathize with people a lot.

On a positive note though, I finally received some cloth diapers I order off of eBay! :happydance: They were being shipped from overseas so it took FOREVER for them to arrive. But they're lovely, and it's officially my first baby purchase. LOL 

I'm attaching my 14+ wk bump pic and my 16+ wk bump pic; just so everything's in one place now. :winkwink: Also I don't think I've posted any of my ultrasound pics on here, so here's my 12 week scan pic too. (Unfortunately each pic of the baby is separate. It's hard to get all three in one pic!)
 



Attached Files:







236.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 16









IMG_0363.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 15









2012_06_22.jpg
File size: 65.4 KB
Views: 48


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Aw!! Love the bump comparison shots belladonna!


----------



## BellaDonna818

Thanks, WTB! I'm a plus sized lady so it's hard for me to notice a major difference unless I'm taking the photos. LOL But even being plus sized, my belly was never that round before!! LOL I still can't believe the difference in size in only about 2 weeks though!


----------



## san fran shan

Love the pics! Your bump comparison and scan pics of the babies!


----------



## BellaDonna818

I just remembered, there's another triplet lady out there too, Kros330. But she hasn't posted any updates since earlier this month. She was having terrible morning sickness, couldn't keep anything down, and she was admitted to the hospital at one point. I hope all is well with her!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

It's hard enough with twins in here, I can't even imagine how you girls must be feeling with 3!!! You guys are doing an amazing job and all look fab!


----------



## wondertwins

Looking good, Bella. I can't imagine a 3 hour scan!! I know that towards the end of my pregnancy, the scans were lasting well over an hour as they had a hard time getting full measurements on Twin B. I could barely stand it because I was so uncomfortable. (The last thing a multiples mom wants is someone pushing down on her already full belly!!) It's funny because at the beginning of the pregnancy, I couldn't get enough. :haha:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahaha. I know. They go on forever it seems now. I love seeing them, but it gets to taking so long on the back with all the pressure....I always get "green" after a scan like that.


----------



## BellaDonna818

I'm definitely not looking forward to three hours! I'm excited to learn the genders, but I wish the scan wasn't going to be so long. I don't even know that I can hold my bladder for that long! LOL And I actually found the scan I had at 12 weeks to be pretty uncomfortable with all the pushing the technician did. So this one ought to be really fun. :winkwink:


----------



## jogami

I could be wrong Bella but it looks like Baby C could be a little girl, judging by the skull theory :D don't take my word for it though! A and B are a bit more difficult to decipher.


----------



## BellaDonna818

Jogami- It's funny you would say that because that's the one EVERYONE thinks is a girl. LOL When I had the 12 week scan done (I took a close friend with because the OH had to work),we both noticed that the ultrasound technician kept referring to C as "she" and "her". But didn't refer to the other two as any gender. Personally, I still think all three are girls. :winkwink:


----------



## jogami

Hehe people also told me one of mine was definitely a girl and turns out its 2 girls! When do you find out? X


----------



## BellaDonna818

Jogami - I should find out on Monday what genders they all are. That's when we have anatomy scan. :) Can't wait!!


----------



## BellaDonna818

So.....it looks like the triplets are all girls! A & B are definitely girls, and the technician was pretty positive that C is as well. She just couldn't be certain because A & B both kept putting their heads between C's legs! LOL I go back again in 2 weeks for another scan, so hopefully we'll know for certain if baby C is a girl then!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahhaa. How fun!! All the 3d pics are funny too because you will always have another baby's body parts interfering with which ever you are trying to focus on.


----------



## wondertwins

Three girls??!!! :pink::pink::pink: Eeek! That will be so fun!!!!! Your poor OH. :haha:


----------



## san fran shan

Wow!! Congrats on your three princesses!! Do you have some scan pics you can share?


----------



## BellaDonna818

WTB - All three of them were just all over the place, especially Baby A. She kept flip flopping with B and the poor technician had to keep re-checking who she was measuring! LOL

Wondertwins - Yeah, my OH was definitely not too pleased. LOL Of course it's most important to him that they're all healthy, but we were both hoping for there to be a boy in the mix. The poor guy is seriously outnumbered now. LOL

San Fran - They gave me a ton of scan pics, but I thought they were all pretty poor quality, which is why I didn't post them. But I'll include a few of the better ones on here. :winkwink:

These are all supposed to be profile pictures. And it's Baby A first, then Baby B, and finally Baby c.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0372.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 25









IMG_0373.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 25









IMG_0374.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Faithlovehope

Hello everyone so glad I found this site!

First congratulations to everyone :) 

Me and my partner was trying for a year and a half 5 rounds on clomid 2 at 50mg and 3 on 100mg we was told the clomid wasn't working and I had to go for Lap and dye and ovarian drilling (I'm only 21 so am not old enough for ivf on nhs) as I'd just started the fifth round she told us to continue for the sake of it and wait for the op date to come through. 

My progesterone bloods on day 21 was 16 (normally 4.1) the doctor suggested a day 28 day test an the results were 158.1!!! 

A few days later I tested and it was a bfp! 

We had our 12 week scan last Monday and I'm so happy to say it's triplets :) I'm terrified and so happy at the same time. More terrified they'll be so small and vunerable 

Any advice would be do greatfully received

Many thanks x


----------



## san fran shan

Bella - thanks for sharing the pics! Cute little girls in there :)

Faithlovehope - congrats on your triplets! How exciting!


----------



## Kel127

I just wanted to say congrats on your triplet pregnancies!! My best friend has all girl triplets and they are so much fun
Here's her blog- She hasn't updated in awhile since she has three 3 year olds to run around after but she was great at updating when they were younger.
https://almytriplets.blogspot.com/


----------



## BellaDonna818

Congrats on the triplets Faith!

On a side note to everyone, I just got back from my Dr, and he said he'd be happy as long as I made it to 32 weeks (Halloween). While everything looks great so far, and he doesn't think that I CAN'T go longer, he did say it isn't unusual to deliver triplets at 32 weeks. It seems the arrival date just keeps getting sooner and sooner! LOL


----------



## Anikonjo

Hello ladies, just thought I'd update you all like I promised. At my 2 early scans at about 7 and 8 weeks, they found me to be carrying triplets. However, they were only able to find heartbeats on 2 of them. As of an ultrasound done this past Friday, the third baby is gone; absorbed by my body. Only a small line left there. The twins are doing very well and look perfect. Even though I didn't carry all 3 for very long, I will always feel blessed to have conceived triplets. :flower:


----------



## BellaDonna818

Anikonjo said:


> Hello ladies, just thought I'd update you all like I promised. At my 2 early scans at about 7 and 8 weeks, they found me to be carrying triplets. However, they were only able to find heartbeats on 2 of them. As of an ultrasound done this past Friday, the third baby is gone; absorbed by my body. Only a small line left there. The twins are doing very well and look perfect. Even though I didn't carry all 3 for very long, I will always feel blessed to have conceived triplets. :flower:

I'm very sorry for you loss. But very glad to hear the twins are doing well. :flower: I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly for you and the babies.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I'm sorry for your loss and am thankful the twins are going strong :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Anikonjo- Glad the twins are so strong. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BellaDonna818

I had another scan today to check the fluid levels of all the babies. Everything looks good with all the babies. No signs at all of TTTS so far. :happydance: And they were able to confirm that Baby C is definitely a girl. I've also been giving some activity restrictions, but nothing too severe yet. Just no lifting, no excessive walking, and no strenuous activities. 

Here's some pictures from the scan today. Baby A was being uncooperative and didn't want to give us a profile view. She was too busy beating on her sisters. LOL
 



Attached Files:







2012_08_20.jpg
File size: 64.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahhaha. Yours too, eh?


----------



## BellaDonna818

WTB - ALL THE TIME!! LOL She just keeps pushing the other two out of her way constantly, and hitting and kicking them, pretty much for the whole scan. LOL She's gonna be a trouble maker. :winkwink:

How are things going with you?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Pretty good. A little touch and go with managing the contractions but the girls are doing well so far. Baby C's heartrate caught up with the other two finally and I'll hopefully get a measurement scan this week to see if her growth has caught up as well.


----------



## mommy2010

jogami said:


> Hehe people also told me one of mine was definitely a girl and turns out its 2 girls! When do you find out? X

im glad u have a set answer my 20 week scan it was 2 boys , my 24 week scan was boy n girl now they think 2 girls but confusing part is thy told me to stick to my last scan at boy.girl twins lol what a nightmare x


----------



## Faithlovehope

So sorry to hear your loss belldonna my computers messed up so don't think I mean thanks do sorry about that, hope everyones doing ok I've hot my 16 week scan Tuesday which seems like forever I only believe they're ok when they're wriggling around on the screen.

My nerves are on tenterhooks at the moment. Can't stop wondering if everything I do will break the magical spell I feel I'm currently in, wishing everyone the very best xx


----------



## libbyloulou

Hi, I posted on here quite early on in my pregnancy. I'm now nearly 28wks (dates moved forward a bit but haven't changed my ticker) and expecting 3 girls like some others of you! We will be getting a date for c section on Friday which we think will be the beginning of October, eek! Hope everyone is doing well! X


----------



## Anikonjo

So many girls lately! I have a feeling my twins are girls too. We'll see if we can tell at my 16 week scan in Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Girl power!!! :haha: keep 'em cooking gals!!


----------



## BellaDonna818

LOL Definitely a ton of girls lately! 

WTB - I'm glad to hear things are going well for you. I'll assume you're still on bed rest since you've been having contractions. :nope: I'm really, really hoping to be able to avoid bed rest for a while yet. At least a few more weeks! I'll go crazy if I'm on strict bed rest! LOL It's already driving me crazy that I'm not allowed to vacuum the house! :wacko:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Yes mam. I'm still on hospital bedrest and I don't see that changing until delivery or 32 weeks (I'd probably go into labor then anyways whether released or not so they may give me a day or two at home). 

It isn't too bad as long as you don't obsess about what you COULD be doing. Just have to learn to make a schedule for yourself with different things to do at specific times and/or days. I posted my bedrest schedule in my journal and though it is dull, it works for me. I alternate puzzle/coloring/reading days with cross stitch/reading days.

****edit**** page 45 of my triplet pregnancy journal has the schedule.


----------



## BellaDonna818

WTB - LOL Well you definitely seem to be doing well with it! I've read a bunch of books about triplet pregnancies and multiple pregnancies, and they all suggest doing the exact thing you're doing when placed on bed rest. :winkwink: I hope all stays well with you and you can keep those babies in there a bit longer yet! :flower:


----------



## BellaDonna818

I had a crazy long appointment on Friday, that I blogged about. I definitely don't feel like re-posting all that info. LOL Feel free to read my blog if you like. But just quickly here, I started my steroid shots today. I had one this morning, and I go in for the second one tomorrow. Then I won't get anymore until 4 weeks, I think the Dr. said. Here's a scan picture too. Unfortunately, the same baby refuses to ever cooperate for pictures. She waaaayy too busy for her own good! LOL
 



Attached Files:







24 Weeks.jpg
File size: 73.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wondertwins

Thanks for keeping us posted, ladies! Bedrest is so tough, and I can't even imagine it with trips!!! But you are doing great. :hugs:


----------



## Kros330

hey ladies. I haven't been on here in a while but wanted to check back in. I had hyperemesis until about week 16-17. We were going to our Peri every 2 weeks. We went in for our 20 week appt thinking everything was just fine. The babies looked great and were moving like crazy. They went to check my cervix and thats when I knew something was wrong. They immediately said they would need to do a vaginal. They did the vaginal and I could immediately see that it did not look right. Dr stated that my cervix looked open and he wanted to do a pelvic exam. They went to do the pelvic and immediately stopped. Dr said he could see membranes and didnt want to do anything. They brought me and DH in to a separate room and told us that they were taking me straight over to the hospital for a rescue cerclage. They said we might lose baby girl (whose membranes were the ones bulging) or all of them. They didnt know if they could safely do the cerclage but they would try. They told me surgery would take 45 min but I was in there for over 2 hours. Different dr stated she did every trick she knew and was finally able to get the stitch to hold. They had to put in 2. They did ultrasound and checked all the fluids and they looked fine. I was in hospital for a few days and then they sent me home on strict bed rest. Dr told us just to be thankful for every extra day I was pregnant. I can say it was the most devestating day for both me and DH. We were both so scared. I am on day 17 of bed rest and starting to go a little crazy. I know I am way to early to deliver viable babies so Im just counting down to our first goal of 24 weeks. Have anu of you other ladies been through anything like this? I am so scared! Every little twitch or pain freaks me out. They have me on anticontraction meds which seem to work but I stlll have a few a day and tightening when I switch sides. I really hope this stitch will hold for at least another 6 weeks!!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Not quite the same scenario for me as I didn't have bulging membranes but I did have Incompetent Cervix (shortening and funneling to an unsafe point) and have been contracting (sometimes heavily every 2-4 minutes) since 23 weeks where I also had an emergency cerclage. Due to the unstoppable contractions I've been in the hospital on strict bedrest since 23 and 2 (somehow we are at 29 and 5).

There are a lot of times where I thought the girls were coming for sure and even the drs and nurses are shocked we have made it this far. I don't think we can hold out more than a week or two as the contractions are slowly overriding the medications but I'm so thankful for each day. 

Aim for 24. Then 28. 29. 30. 32. Take it as easy as you can and don't slack on your water and vitamin intake!!! Bedrest sucks but keep your end goal as a priority. Make a schedule for yourself and keep your hands busy if you can (I do cross stitch). As far as twinges when you turn, I get sometimes excruciating pain from my round ligaments when I switch sides. I also frequently get the ever loving kicked out of my cervix and cerclage by baby A who is on bottom.


----------



## Kros330

I actually saw some of your posts over on the gestational complications page. Thanks for the advice! I know these babies will be so worth it! Im just trying to take one day at a time! You inspire me! I hope I can make it as far as you!


----------



## BellaDonna818

Kros - I'm so sorry you're having such complications. :hugs: But it's a really good thing that the Dr's noticed the problem when the did. And I'm definitely happy for you that you didn't lose any of the babies. :thumbup: That's fantastic news. I hope the next couple weeks go smoothly for you. Like WTB, I have some serious round ligament pain sometimes when I roll to a different side. In particular, if I'm on my right side, I have some awful pains on my left. My Dr's have reassured me though that it's round ligament pain. I have this problem sometimes when I'm walking for too long, or my pants aren't as supportive as they should be too. :winkwink: And just think, you only have 2 more weeks to go until the babies are viable! Good luck with everything & keep us posted!!

WTB - You are definitely amazing, btw, dealing with bed rest for as long as you have, and as well as you have. :winkwink: And you've made it so far now! I hope your meds can stave off the contractions for a bit longer yet!


----------



## BellaDonna818

So I just wanted to post a quick update. I just got back from another Dr's appointment today. I was there to have the amniotic levels checked of the babies, and to have a transvaginal scan of cervix done. The fluid levels look great on the girls, and my cervix isn't awful, but it HAS shortened since my last scan. It's still definitely closed, but since it's shortening, the Dr basically wants me on modified bed rest, and of course no sex. LOL He still kept saying though that they're all really amazed at how well I'm doing. He commented a couple times on how big the babies actually are, and pointed out how unusual it is for me to be having so few problems. 

So on the plus side, while I am definitely not pleased with being put on modified bed rest, and I was definitely not pleased that my mother was planning on coming to stay with me this week until the babies are born, now it looks like her coming up is a blessing in disguise.


----------



## wondertwins

You ladies are really doing great!!!! Being a mother of twins gives me the utmost respect for what you are each going through with your trip pregnancies!! Such lucky little babies to have such super mommies. :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

good luck to all you triplet mummies, hope all your little ones stay put until its safer for them to come out and when they do arrive i wish them all the strength in the owrld to survive an obstacles they may face.
truely an inspiration :flow:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Almost had the girls last night but luckily everything settled at about 4 am. It's all calm now (knock on wood) but I can't help feeling I'm in the eye of the storm. :rofl:

I'm just waiting for the other half of the tornado to hit!! If my body cooperates we could still have days and days left! Of course my primary high risk dr is on call this weekend so it would be convenient if "it" hits the fan.


----------



## Anikonjo

Wow WTB that must've been a scare! You are doing wonderfully and are an inspiration to me! That is awesome you are going on 31 weeks! That's fabulous! You and your triplets are in my prayers. Keep it up girl! :hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

You triplet mummies are doing so well, wishing you all the best with your pregnancies. I'm going to say to you what singleton mums say to twin mums... I don't know how you do it! Am full of admiration for you all! Xx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Just wanted to wish all you lovely triplet ladies good luck for the rest of your pregnancies, cant imagine how hard it is carrying three, you are doing a great job. Please continue to update us with how you are getting on. xx


----------



## Kros330

We got more bad news at our 23 week appt. Baby A (our girl) had no scanable fluid. They would think they found a pocket but then it would end up being the cord. Her heart beat was still very strong and otherwise we thought she looked good. The 2 boys had plenty of fluid and looked fine. Her fluid has always been the lowest. Dr said either my water broke on baby A, was leaking, there is an infection after rescue cerclage or there is something wrong with the baby and she is not producing fluid. To say we were devastated again was an understatement. My peri started me on 2 types of antibiotics just in case. She stated they would not do anything else for me until I was 24 weeks this wednesday. She states that we might lose the girl but the goal would be to try and keep me pregnant a while longer to try and deliver the boys. We will go on wed and they will check fluid levels and admit to the children's hospital. I will get first round of steroid shots and go from there. I hope all 3 end up making it but at this point we are preparing for the worst. The chance of triplets surviving at 24 weeks is very slim. I hope these babies can hold it out a little while longer! I already love them so much!!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Praying for you and your LOs. 24 weeks is indeed very early and it puts you into such a rough spot. Are they giving you the option of carrying the boys beyond 24 if it is not an infection? So hard to decide if you try to take them all early with low odds for all, or possibly lose your girl and have better odds for the boys. FX, hon. :hugs:


----------



## Kros330

WTBmyBFP said:


> Praying for you and your LOs. 24 weeks is indeed very early and it puts you into such a rough spot. Are they giving you the option of carrying the boys beyond 24 if it is not an infection? So hard to decide if you try to take them all early with low odds for all, or possibly lose your girl and have better odds for the boys. FX, hon. :hugs:

They said they would let me keep going as long as I could even if 1 doesnt make it. We havent made any decisions yet. we are going to wait and see what they say on wed. Im not showing any signs of infection so I hope thats not what it is because then the other 2 are at risk. Its just a waiting game at this point!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Just a heads up, I'm in the hospital on bedrest and spoke with my nurse and dr. They said as long as not infected there is still a chance you could carry ALL THREE to 30 ish weeks even with low fluid. Some is just a matter of if you are able to replace any fluids there (just natural production, not any kind of procedure). I'm sure you are but strict bedrest and tons of fluids and vitamins. 

They also said the same thing that if they are in separate sacks and you aren't infected you could easily go on to carry the other two to a much lower risk point.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kros330

WTBmyBFP said:


> Just a heads up, I'm in the hospital on bedrest and spoke with my nurse and dr. They said as long as not infected there is still a chance you could carry ALL THREE to 30 ish weeks even with low fluid. Some is just a matter of if you are able to replace any fluids there (just natural production, not any kind of procedure). I'm sure you are but strict bedrest and tons of fluids and vitamins.
> 
> They also said the same thing that if they are in separate sacks and you aren't infected you could easily go on to carry the other two to a much lower risk point.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I really appreciate you getting this information for me! Im on strict bed rest at home and drinking at least a gallon of water a day. Ill switch to hospital bed rest on wednesday. Im so nervous but I want to keep these babies cooking!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Understandably so!! Bedrest is no big deal as long as you can get yourself into the correct mindset. Mine has been: "whatever it takes."

If you have a laptop and your hospital has wifi you might think about watching Netflix (yay hospital cable with maybe 15 channels, several news, some in Spanish). Bring things to keep your hands busy (I did birth registers cross stitch, puzzle books, etc.). You might also bring some undies, pj pants, and comfy tops (depending on how it is going they may have you in a gown or normal clothes). I also brought a bath mat for the shower area and a couple of soft towels and blankets (I love fuzzy blankets).
Also brought a stuffed animal to cuddle with; it is silly but it is all about comfort really.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/singingDINGUS/Wedding/triplets/C3C8FB79-A796-497B-8A65-E590A534221E-14390-00000CBC0AC7D3DB_zpscc48d9e4.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/singingDINGUS/Wedding/triplets/1DC064B5-483B-4FBA-B154-7238200A9CA7-14390-00000CBC12EE5BEF_zpsabdef52c.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/singingDINGUS/Wedding/triplets/98BF5D40-19D9-4E5B-96EB-72EEFD5E70C2-14390-00000CBC18780529_zps9753e6ed.jpg

Those are roughly two months of occupying myself. :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

Those are great WTB. I especially love the one with the animals around the fence. So cute. It's nice you're able to catch up on some things like this since things are bound to be a bit busy soon enough. 

I echo the recommendation for Netflix! And I wish I'd thought to take fuzzy towels for the bathroom! I was only there for 15 days, but that was 14 days too many with scratchy bleached towels. :)


----------



## nyba

Just reading this now - wishing you ladies all the best of luck and may your bed rest go quickly and may the babies be healthy!


----------



## Kros330

Well things finally got better. I got admitted at wk 24. They did the amnisure (spelling?) it said I was negative for rupture. They didn't see any signs of infection. They decided to try taking me off the indocin to see if it helped. After the first day baby a's fluid was almost 1cm. 3 days later it was up to 3cm and has remained stable. All the babies are still looking good so they allowed me to come home. I got the steroid shots the night I was admitted and then 24 hrs later. They said I would get one more booster shot this week or next. I feel so close to 28 weeks! I hope I can get there and beyond!!! Hope everyone else is doing well!! I'm so sore from lying in bed!


----------



## Faithlovehope

Kros I'm so glad to hear everythings looking a bit better! I don't really post that much bit I read triplet blogs constantly! Im now 22 weeks with triplet boys an had our appointment today my consultant said there doing really good an was actually surprised I'm still working full time an getting on with it, I must admit I do worry constantly it's definately not like carrying one baby but all three weigh in at 1pound and I'm starting to get very excited! 

You are doing amazing all you ladies are I've tried to keep myself in the mind frame of " I'm walking into that theatre an I will not need bedrest" hopefully positivity will get me where I need to be, the midwife reckons because of my size ( I'm5.6" but was uk size 6 before I was pregnant) that I'll get to between 29 an 33 weeks I'm hoping the latter but we will have to see! 

Keep posting ladies without these support groups I'm sure I would have gone crazy but just seeing how well things are/ will be with everyone else it's amazing to think yes actually I can do this too! 

Big hugs to everyone I really can't wait to be mummy an not just to my cats lol xx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Keep hanging in there gals!!! We hit 33 weeks today and we are having another biophysical profile done for baby c. Her heartrate is good but her movements are reduced. :hugs: all the way around.


----------



## arj

Well done WTB!


----------



## BellaDonna818

I'm glad to hear that all you ladies are still hanging in there! It's so good to hear that your fluid levels are back up for your baby girl, Kros! & WTB, you're still going strong at 33 weeks! That's awesome!

I finally had a second cervical scan yesterday. Three weeks earlier I found out my cervix was shortened at 1.7cm. So I was put on modified bed rest. Yesterday we found out that my cervix is 1.5cm, so not much of a change. :happydance: 

I have about a million Dr's appointments that I'm definitely getting tired of, but I can't express just how happy I am that I've managed to avoid hospital bed rest.

Last week we had a growth scan, and found out that their weights are 2lb 8oz (Baby A), 2lb 5oz (Baby B), and 2lb 2oz (Baby C). So the girls are all putting on weight nicely. Their fluid levels all look good as well.

So everything is looking good for now. And as long as I can make it to 32 weeks, I can deliver with my OB at my preferred hospital, rather than with the Dr's from MFM. I'm almost there now!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mea

Has there been any news on any of the lovely triplet ladies I've not been on here for a bit wondered if I've missed any news??


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Mea said:


> Has there been any news on any of the lovely triplet ladies I've not been on here for a bit wondered if I've missed any news??

WTB gave birth to her baby girls a week ago, I'm not sure if you know that? They're amazingly gorgeous! 

Heres the link to her pregnancy journal....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...cks-three-gummy-bears-pregnancy-triplets.html

Heres the link to her brand spanking new parenting journal....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ocks-three-gummybears-life-triplet-girls.html


----------



## Kros330

We had our triplets on 10/13/12 at 1243, 1244 and 1245 am

They were 2 lbs 2 oz, 2 lb 1oz and 1 lb 11 oz. 

I was only 26 weeks and 3 days. All 3 babies are in the NICU. They have good days and bad days. They are super cute but of course we worry every day if they will make it or not. We have been told we are in for a long roller coaster ride. Please send prayers or thoughts for my babies.. They really need it!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Sending prayers kros!!


----------



## san fran shan

Sending good thoughts your way! Seeing them in the NICU must be so hard. :hugs:


----------



## BellaDonna818

Congrats on the babies, Kros! I'll be keeping you all in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## BellaDonna818

So it looks like I'm the only one left that hasn't had her triplets yet! I just wanted to post a quick update for everyone who is still reading this thread. I had another biophysical profile done on Monday, as well as a growth scan. The girls are all still looking great, including their weights. Three weeks ago the girls weighed in at 2lb 8oz (Baby A), 2lb 5oz (Baby B), and 2lb 2oz (Baby C). As of Monday they were 3lb 2oz (Baby A), 3lb 7oz (Baby B), and 3lb 4oz (Baby C). So their growth is definitely on track. 

However, now I have to be seen twice a week by the Dr's at MFM for biophysical profiles. Plus a growth scan again in 3 weeks. They're hoping to see me deliver at 35 weeks. My regular OB is also content to see me deliver at 35 weeks. But while I've had no complications so far, he's doubtful I'll go quite that long. Either way, in 2 weeks time I'll be cleared to deliver with my OB at my preferred hospital. So I'm definitely relieved about that.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

It sure is a relief to get some kind of "end date," isn't it?

The weights look lovely!!


----------



## san fran shan

Bella - great job! Your girls are growing nicely. Not much longer now!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congrats Kros, you and your babies are in my thoughts, and congrats again WTB.

Sounds like you are doing great BellaDonna, thanks for the update. xx


----------



## BellaDonna818

It definitely is nice to have some kind of "end time" in mind now. LOL But I'm hoping to have them BEFORE Thanksgiving. Who wants to be stuck in the hospital over the holiday? :winkwink:


----------



## Mea

Kross330 my thoughts and prayers are with you and your little ones xx

Congratulations wtb on your beautiful little babies. Xx

Belladonna not long left now and looks like they are all great weights well done xx


----------



## Lisa84

My thoughts are with your babies Kros xxxx


----------



## Kros330

THanks everyone! They are still small but they are starting to gain weight. Our littlest one at birth is back over birth weight. The other 2 are at about 2 lbs. They have been pretty stable the last few days. The boys are both back on the ventilators but they should be off by monday. They are on room air. We got to kangaroo 2 of them today so that was exciting!


----------



## Deethehippy

Wishing your babies all the best Kros xx and all the triplet mums.


----------



## BellaDonna818

Kros - I'm so glad to hear your triplets are all doing so well! I'm keeping you all in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## jackie2012

Congratulations Kros! i've really missed a lot haven't been on except to update my post and look at a few before the babies or one of my other kids need my attention. Hope all is doing well. keeping you and you little ones in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

